# Volunteering/summer job of a teenager over the summer



## mom2tmy (May 31, 2009)

Hi all,

My son is 14 and wants to find a volunteering opportunity or some sort of job over the summer. I've contacted all the charities/non-profits listed on Dubakidz and everyone seems to shut down for the summer.

Is there any hope of finding something? Please help!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont think he wants to voluntarily come here over the summer, it rains so much, weather is horrible


----------

